# After vaccination



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I'd give your vet a quick ring to be sure.

Pippin was always quiet for a few hours after her jabs, so we just let her sleep it off but we put it down to her not liking going to the vets! Maybe Cherry is just stressed, but a phone call might put your mind at ease.

Manxcat


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks. Maybe i will

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It's always nerve wracking when they get their vaccinations. I hope she'll perk up soon. I agree a call to the vet would be a good idea. Let us know how she does.


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

Hahaha thanks for your concern poodlebeguiled...she's normal now she's off biting and eating stuff she shouldnt..
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh whew! That's a good sign...back to her mischievous self. I'm glad she's feeling up to snuff now.


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

Hahahahah thanks for your concern... i hope i'll feel more relax gor her 3rd vaccination

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

